# Devolo Dlan duo Packetverlust



## Gau (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
benutze schon seit längerem die Mircolink Devolo Duo Adapter in Verbindung mit einem Speedport W500 V. Sind jetzt von 6000 auf 16000 umgestiegen, was zu einem Packetloss von bis zu 20% führte, dass macht es unmöglich zu surfen, spielen etc.
Kann nur an den Devolo Adaptern liegen, da es mit Kabel einwandfrei funktioniert. Leider kann ich nicht, dass 15m Kabel zum untergeschoss legen 

Hat jemand ein Tipp woran's liegen könnte?

Mfg Gau


----------



## tickymick (22. Dezember 2010)

Betreibst du sie an einer Steckdosenleiste? Oder hast du sonst irgendwas anderes das erst seit dem in deiner Wohnung dauerhaft eingesteckt ist?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2010)

Jepp, ich würde auch bei einer Steckdosenleiste den Fehler vermuten besonders bei den Schaltbaren


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2010)

Geh mal links unten auf Start, dann ausführen und dann sollte ein schwarzes Fenster aufgehen. 
Da gibts du 
*ipconfig *
ein und dann merkst du dir was bei Standardgateway hintendran steht.
Sowas wie *192.168.0.1* sollte es sein.
dann gibst du im schwarzen fenster folgendes ein:
*ping das_was_bei_standardgateway_steht -t*
und dann siehst du die Pings zu deinem Router. Jetzt kannst du ja schauen ob die Zeiten stabl sind. Wenn ja ist die Leitung, wenn nicht, die Powerline.


----------



## Gau (24. Dezember 2010)

Mein Pc geht über ne Steckerleiste mit Schaltung. Fernseher und eine Lampe sind auch noch an der dran, aber mein Dlan Adapter hängt in einer extra Steckdose.

Beim anpingen des Routers kam eigentlich ein stabiler Wert von 2ms raus, aber dann gab es halt diese Lags von 100 - 250ms.


Problem "gelöst":

die alte ndevolo dinger rausgeschmissen, von conrad die 200m/bits gekauft und alles funktoniert wunderbar. Frohes Fest noch


----------

